# Mouse and Tipsy



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Mouse after her bath today



















Tipsy looking very serious after her bath


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love the little white tip on the end of Mouse's tail :001_wub:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love the little white tip on the end of Mouse's tail :001_wub:


Tipsy has one as well, hence the name Tipsy :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Tipsy has one as well, hence the name Tipsy :lol:


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww better to be called Tipsy than Dipstick  :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww better to be called Tipsy than Dipstick  :lol:


Got one called Squibb lmao


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Got one called Squibb lmao


:crazy: I might use that on these two when I cant mem names  :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Couple more of Tipsy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG how Adorable are they!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> OMG how Adorable are they!:001_wub::001_wub:


Adorable enough for Mouse to definately be staying here :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> Adorable enough for Mouse to definately be staying here :thumbup:


im soooo jealous!


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> Adorable enough for Mouse to definately be staying here :thumbup:


They are lovely. Knew you woulld have to keep at least one :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They are so adorable


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> They are lovely. Knew you woulld have to keep at least one :thumbup:


hmm now two we will have 'sexy dexy' and 'mouse', Tipsy and Edward went to their new homes yesterday and Yoda has a lovely home in Bridport :thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> hmm now two we will have 'sexy dexy' and 'mouse', Tipsy and Edward went to their new homes yesterday and Yoda has a lovely home in Bridport :thumbup:


Pleased you managed to find good homes for the others. :thumbup: Things may quieten down a bit now then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sue&harvey said:


> Pleased you managed to find good homes for the others. :thumbup: Things may quieten down a bit now then


I am just glad that I was 'over' fussy on choosing my homes for them, the three of them now all have homes with lovely families, just glad I went with my gut feeling on the other 6


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

tashi said:


> I am just glad that I was 'over' fussy on choosing my homes for them, the three of them now all have homes with lovely families, just glad I went with my gut feeling on the other 6


It must be a nightmare choosing people. Feel quite honoured I passed the test :lol:


----------

